# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Keiharde zwelling na operatie

## HappyStick

Hallo, 

ik ben 2 weken geleden geopereerd aan gynaecomastie. Ze hebben hierbij flink wat klierweefsel weggehaald. Het herstel ging tot nu toe goed, vandaag is ook het laatste verband eraf gehaald. Links zit er echter nog steeds een deuk onder mijn tepel. Op zich zal dit wel herstellen denk ik, maar net onder die deuk, tot net onder mijn tepel zit er echt een keiharde zwelling van ongeveer 7 bij 4 centimeter. Het voelt net alsof er een steen onder m'n huid zit. Boven mijn tepel heb ik ook een zwelling maar dit is gewoon de typische zwelling die je zou verwachten na een operatie (beurs, dik maar alsnog indrukbaar.) Ik kwam hier dus vandaag thuis achter nadat het verband er af was gehaald. Is dit een bloedprop?, hoort dit?, is dit gevaarlijk?, het is namelijk vrijdagmiddag en ik zal niet voor maandag naar de huisarts kunnen.

Alvast bedankt  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Hallo Happystick,

Als ik in u plaats was zou ik naar de spoed gaan gewoon een keertje laten nakijken,dan ben je toch zeker!
Het kan een gewone zwelling zijn,maar het kan ook ontstoken/geinfecteerd zweilling zijn en dan moeten ze medicatie toedienen.

Heel veel beterschap.

----------

